

Masters Thesis on ANSi art [.pdf] - cmod
http://mhargadon.ca/media/mhargadon-thesis.pdf

======
muloka
Nice! Congrats to Mike! As mentioned in the thesis he used to run Plateau.
That place was infamous for its hacker-ish fueled discussions perfect for
hyper curious teenagers.

